# Anavar and loss of sex drive ???



## Scottydog81 (Mar 1, 2010)

I want to do an Anavar only course very soon for six weeks ,was thinking about doing 80mgs E/D, just wanted to know is there a high chance of a loss of my libido at this dose or is it just the fact that its a common side from taking just anavar ? is this cos it derived from DHT ???

Any help with this will be much appriciated , thanks


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Scottydog81 said:


> I want to do an Anavar only course very soon for six weeks ,was thinking about doing 80mgs E/D, just wanted to know is there a high chance of a loss of my libido at this dose or is it just the fact that its a common side from taking just anavar ? is this cos it derived from DHT ???
> 
> Any help with this will be much appriciated , thanks


no its not because its DHT derived, its becuase the anabolic/androgenic ratio is so heavily skewed in favour of anabolic, it effective "dilutes" your androgen levels.. add some DHT and you're fine (i.e 1 or 2 proviron tabs a day with it). Nice cycle, no water retention, no acne, no gyno, keeps sex drive up. Once over 20mg/day 'var, you'll need PCT, so you might as well do 100mg/day- you could do this for most of the year if you felt like it...

After all what's magic about 6 weeks? is it cost? your results will be better with a longer cycle... if you're worried about liver toxicity, read this study on anadrol-50, at 150mg/day for 30weeks.. and no liver toxic effects..

http://journals.cambridge.org/action/displayAbstract?fromPage=online&aid=877488

download the pdf (free).. interesting read! they conclude oxy is safe....

Anavar is meant to be far more mild than oxy...


----------



## arnold84 (Apr 14, 2008)

as above run some proviron alongside or run a low dose of test. I ran a var only cycle afew years back and it destroyed my sex drive


----------



## Scottydog81 (Mar 1, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> no its not because its DHT derived, its becuase the anabolic/androgenic ratio is so heavily skewed in favour of anabolic, it effective "dilutes" your androgen levels.. add some DHT and you're fine (i.e 1 or 2 proviron tabs a day with it). Nice cycle, no water retention, no acne, no gyno, keeps sex drive up. Once over 20mg/day 'var, you'll need PCT, so you might as well do 100mg/day- you could do this for most of the year if you felt like it...
> 
> After all what's magic about 6 weeks? is it cost? your results will be better with a longer cycle... if you're worried about liver toxicity, read this study on anadrol-50, at 150mg/day for 30weeks.. and no liver toxic effects..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice mate but when you say 1 or 2 tabs of proviron.....they come in 50mgs tabs dont they ? so about 100mgs E/D should be enough to counter this problem ? Also could i go a bit higher with the dosage been reading up on them ,sound very intresting indeed.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Scottydog81 said:


> Thanks for the advice mate but when you say 1 or 2 tabs of proviron.....they come in 50mgs tabs dont they ? so about 100mgs E/D should be enough to counter this problem ? Also could i go a bit higher with the dosage been reading up on them ,sound very intresting indeed.


my proviron (bayer brand) is 25mg per tab sorry. No harm in doing 100mg day, certainly will w**K a lot if nothing else.. 50mg is usually enough to keep you intersted; if you still feel you need it 100mg is not unusual, but if that's not keeping it up...you'll need viagra!

by the way 100mg of proviron (25mg 4x per day) if often prescribed in the UK as TRT..


----------



## xxlpre (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi there guys, im doin a 80mgz E/D of just var. its my first time on juice im pretty stoked, anything i need to be taking with the var so that is dsnt **** wid my system ? PCT so on so forth ?

I was thinking of taking Gaspari Nutrition Novedex XT during or will after be better ? im just hitting a 3 - 4 week course....

im pretty chubby but big built (on the top half at least) so just need a lil nudge forward if you know what i mean.

Goal to loose belly fat / love handles ...

all the help is appct guys


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

xxlpre said:


> Hi there guys, im doin a 80mgz E/D of just var. its my first time on juice im pretty stoked, anything i need to be taking with the var so that is dsnt **** wid my system ? PCT so on so forth ?
> 
> I was thinking of taking Gaspari Nutrition Novedex XT
> 
> ...


----------



## nathangreen (Jun 29, 2014)

arnold84 said:


> as above run some proviron alongside or run a low dose of test. I ran a var only cycle afew years back and it destroyed my sex drive


Sorry to bring back an old thread, how did you get round this problem mate?

Think I'm going through the same, did it just sort itself out over time?


----------



## arnold84 (Apr 14, 2008)

Yeh sex drive did come back after cycle but cycle after I just an test with no problem


----------



## Digger78 (Nov 30, 2014)

arnold84 said:


> as above run some proviron alongside or run a low dose of test. I ran a var only cycle afew years back and it destroyed my sex drive


Same with me. Took me 2 month to get sorted


----------

